
Heard of Cebu City, Philippines? - SimJapan2005
http://cedfit.org/
======
SimJapan2005
Would just like to share to some of you that Cebu City, Philippines might be
one of those places you would like to consider in finding partners for your
endeavors.

I graduated from a university there and I joined NEC just after college. I can
tell you there are a good number of good software engineers there. Thanks.

